# Best Version of Heidelberg Catechism



## ClayPot

This has already been discussed here, but the discussion wasn't very long and the thread is closed.

What version of the Heidelberg catechism do you recommend? I'd prefer one in modern English, and preferably, with nice formatting. I found one supplied by the Reformed Church in America here, but I don't know if it is any good. However, it is nicely formatted. The 1975 CRC (URCNA) version has been recommended, but the formatting wasn't very printer friendly. Maybe I'll just need to do some formatting work on my own. 

I look forward to your recommendations!


----------



## kvanlaan

We use the one in the back of a 1959 CRC Psalter Hymnal, and really like it. If you go to a CRC just about anywhere, you should be able to pick up a few copies without any trouble. They don't use them any more (since the gray one came in in the 80's), but there are few Dutchmen in the world that will throw away a book. They may be yours for the asking, or a few bucks per copy may do the trick.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Being CanRC, I'm rather partial to the CanRC edition. It's nicely laid out and the English is fairly contemporary. You can find it online here. There is room for improvement in some areas, but overall I do think it is a better edition than the one currently in use in the URCNA. Here's one reason why.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

In his blog posts on the text history of the HC, Wes makes some very good points. We should all, even the Germans, use the Dort text. He's exactly right about the 19th-century enthusiasm for the Tercentenary and the recovery of the 1563 3rd edition. It is historically important but the catechism isn't just an historical document.

That said, of the English translations, I like the 1978 edition done by the RCUS, with one possible minor emendation. Q. 86 should say "of our faith" not "by our faith."

It's a modern language edition based on the German text. 

Wes, has anyone translated the Latin text from Dort? That would be fun. If not, perhaps I'll do it.


----------



## Guido's Brother

R. Scott Clark said:


> Wes, has anyone translated the Latin text from Dort? That would be fun. If not, perhaps I'll do it.



I don't think anybody's done it, at least I've never seen it. Go for it!


----------

